# Leaf



## Royal (Oct 2, 2009)

CC is welcome. Not that great of a photo but oh well...lol


----------



## Flower Child (Oct 15, 2009)

A good idea! The black background contrasts nicely with the leaf. A few things that I see that could have been different-

1. Pick a more interesting leaf, one that isn't so curled up possibly so that you could get a  better angle with a leaf thats a little more uniform
2. I think the photo would have looked better if you had gotten the whole leaf in the frame

hope this helps, and good luck with future leaf photos


----------



## AncientSnapper (Oct 23, 2009)

I would add that it might be better if the whole leaf was in focus - using a larger f number may help - keep at it


----------

